#  Erste Hilfe >   Katzenbiss >

## Anonymisiert

Hallo an alle, 
ich habe mal eine sehr spezielle Frage zum Thema Katzenbiss und ob dies so sein kann: 
angenommen jemand wird tiefergehend von eine Katze an der Hand/Handgelenk gebissen.
dieser jemand geht sofort in die Notaufnahme.....zwischen Biss und Behandlung liegen maximal 60 Minuten..... 
Kann es da bereits zu einer Wundinfektion gekommen sein, die mit einer spindelförmigen Exzision aller 3 Einbisse um jeweils einen guten cm, sowie Wunddebridement operiert wird :Huh?:  :Huh?:  
Ist dies nach so kurzer Zeit möglich??  :Huh?:   
Danke!!

----------


## josie

Hallo!
In der Mundhöhle von Tieren (übrigens auch von Menschen) sind sehr viele Bakterien, die durch den Biß ins Gewebe eingebracht werden, deshalb ist eine Wundinfektion durchaus möglich

----------


## CKone

Hallo Josie, 
das ist mir bewusst, dass dies sein kann und auch gefährlich werden kann. 
Mir geht es eigentlich nur um die kurze spanne dazwischen..... 
VG

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo CKone, 
die Zeitspanne ist hier egal. Stelle Dir schlicht vor die Katze hat vorher eine Ratte gejagt die vorher im Kanal war oder wo auch immer war.  Nun weis ich nicht warum die Katze Dich gebissen hat? 
Im Normalfall beissen eigentlich Katzen ihren Besitzer nicht unbedingt. In solch einem Fall muss man vorsichtshalber an Dinge denken wie z.B. Tollwut. Wenn man keine Zusammenhänge kennt. (Besitzer der Katze wo man weis die ist geimpft... oder anderer Zusammenhang)   Bei Dir  Tetanusimpfung ... 
Wie auch immer wenn man u.U. in dem Bereich zu tun hat denkt man daran das Vorsicht besser ist als eine größere Behandlung danach!
Sicher könnte man viel dazuschreiben aber wer Begriffe kennt wie Wunddebridement und spindelförmigen Exzision - der /die  kennt sich deutlich besser aus als wir annehmen.  
Gruss Stefan 
PS.Die Katze meines Nachbarn ist oft tagelang unterwegs. Wenn sie wieder da ist klettert sie über die Garage auf das  Dach .. auf den Balkon...

----------

